# I need a kawasaki tool



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

hey guys I need a this tool does anybody know where I can get one or if I can use something else *
Flywheel Puller Assembly, M38 × 1.5/M35 ×​1.5: 57001-1405
*


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you really dont need a tool to get that off. just put a pry bar behind it and tap the crank with a hammer and it will come off. thats how i do it. just dont hit it to hard and mess up the end. you may want to put something over it.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

I use a 3 jaw puller.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wonder if that tool looks like this










Thats the flywheel puller for a KLR650... haha..


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok guys got another question do I need this grease the book says to
Apply molybdenum disulfide grease 
to the shaft of the​torque limiter


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i never put any on it and never had any problems but it prolly wouldnt hurt.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

I use STP oil treatment when re-installing engine parts.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok thanks This is the first time with atv motor you would not believe how bad my brute looks the dealer handed me boxes of parts and I have to figure out where and how it goes back I hate this stealership


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

We all wish you the best of luck with yours Bruteman.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I will be be posting on how this goes I will be getting the 2006 motor by the end of next week and then I start converting to a efi motor


----------

